# The Little Mermaid (LIVE ACTION)



## reiatsuflow (Jul 3, 2019)

Directed by Rob Marshall (mary poppins returns, into the woods, chicago), this live action adaptation of the animated classic isn't even scheduled for production until 2020 but came early into the news cycle after casting their lead.

Who did Disney pick to play ariel, the redheaded princess of this danish fairy tale?



I wish her good luck on social media. 

Rob Marshall means it should at least be better than Aladdin, which wasn't terrible but wasn't great (why so dark guy ritchie), and hopefully it will at least measure up to Beauty and the Beast, which wasn't terrible but wasn't great. Call james cameron to help with all the underwater stuff.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 4, 2019)

Also if disney refused to show jasmine's belly in aladdin, what the  is ariel going to look like?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 4, 2019)

Reddit's already compiling a list of how many redheads have been replaced by women of color.

-MJ in the new spiderman
-starfire in titans
-hawkgirl in legends of tomorrow
-iris in the flash
-alice in the 2019 hellboy
- triss in the witcher (new netflix show)

And now ariel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Reddit's already compiling a list of how many redheads have been replaced by women of color.
> 
> -MJ in the new spiderman
> -starfire in titans
> ...


Meh, redheads will eventually go extinct anyway...that gene is recessive as fuck!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2019)

Somebody on Twitter said "why won't they cast a white person as black panther?"


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 4, 2019)

Another Twitter user said, "Now Ursula has to be white, because who else would take away a black woman's voice"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2019)

DC already gave us a redhead mermaid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 4, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Another Twitter user said, "Now Ursula has to be white, because who else would take away a black woman's voice"



I think I read that Melissa McArthy was in talks for Ursula. 



reiatsuflow said:


> Reddit's already compiling a list of how many redheads have been replaced by women of color.
> 
> -MJ in the new spiderman
> -starfire in titans
> ...



Don't forget Annie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## S (Jul 4, 2019)

Ariel is black now? i wonder who is gonna play Tristan, Idris Elba?


----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Somebody on Twitter said "why won't they cast a white person as black panther?"


They already made the Queen of Asgard black.


----------



## mali (Jul 4, 2019)

idk her but shes an interesting choice look wise which should give her characterisation of ariel a distinct flair. 

anyways ginger white people are like black adjacent so stop it you weirdos.


----------



## Karma (Jul 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Reddit's already compiling a list of how many redheads have been replaced by women of color.
> 
> -MJ in the new spiderman
> -starfire in titans
> ...


Imagine being a redhead in Hollywood going to these auditions and thinking u got a chance


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 4, 2019)

Instead of create new characters to include more diversity... Lazy Disney just Blackwashing everything and call this a day... well, i guess that i will just pass this movie.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 4, 2019)

So I guess the prince is going to be black? Because if they show a black Ariel giving up her voice for a white man...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> So I guess the prince is going to be black?


Idris Elba


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 4, 2019)

You know the prince will remain a white guy. 

Every time we recast a white woman with a woman of color we keep the white guy just to spread the swirl agenda.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> You know the prince will remain a white guy.
> 
> Every time we recast a white woman with a woman of color we keep the white guy just to spread the swirl agenda.



What the heck is the "swirl agenda?"


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 4, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> What the heck is the "swirl agenda?"



Black women x white men.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2019)

Whats the agenda there ?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 4, 2019)

You guys clearly aren't up on your race bait.

the swirl agenda-
Hollywood aka white supremacy has been pairing black women with white men forever, either because hollywood is racist against black masculinity (ie undermining the black male) or because hollywood is trying to influence black women to find white men more attractive and push an agenda to eradicate black x black couples (ie undermining the black male)


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Whats the agenda there ?


Just an easy way to make money.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 4, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Just an easy way to make money.



Now you're mixing up agendas. It's unclear whether hollywood is run by white supremacy or a jewish cabal, but depending on which it is, there are different agendas at play. White supremacy is trying to influence women of color into imagining themselves with white men so we get to eat more, while the _jewish cabal_ is just hopping on the diversity bandwagon hoping for more money. It's also possible hollywood is run by the NAACP to undermine white pop culture under the auspice of diversity and representation aka let's cast mulan chinese to be culturally respectful, let's cast middle eastern actors for Aladdin to be culturally respectful, let's recast this danish fairy tail about mermaids with black people.

Pick your militant koolaid.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Although we all know what really happened. Disney realized 'under the sea' is jamaican as fuck, it's the movie's most popular song, they have to build the movie around that song, ergo caribbean little mermaid, done and done


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Now you're mixing up agendas. It's unclear whether hollywood is run by white supremacy or a jewish cabal, but depending on which it is, there are different agendas at play. White supremacy is trying to influence women of color into imagining themselves with white men so we get to eat more, while the _jewish cabal_ is just hopping on the diversity bandwagon hoping for more money. It's also possible hollywood is run by the NAACP to undermine white pop culture under the auspice of diversity and representation aka let's cast mulan chinese to be culturally respectful, let's cast middle eastern actors for Aladdin to be culturally respectful, let's recast this danish fairy tail about mermaids with black people.
> 
> Pick your militant koolaid.
> 
> ...



I'm going to laugh so hard at the Twitter backlash when all the mermaids are black and all the humans are white. You just know that they are going to say how the movie is one big metaphor for black people giving up their voices to assimilate to white culture or some nonsense like that.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 4, 2019)

Race lifting is the epitome of creative bankruptcy.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 4, 2019)

Does anyone know if she can sing? Because I rather not have a repeat of the autotuned atrocity that was Emma Watson in live action Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> Does anyone know if she can sing? Because I rather not have a repeat of the autotuned atrocity that was Emma Watson in live action Beauty and the Beast.


Yess..she's an actual record selling artist along with her twin sister  lol


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 4, 2019)

Yeah she sang the wrinkle in time song.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 4, 2019)

We already have a live-action Disney mermaid movie. It's called Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (2011).


----------



## Amol (Jul 5, 2019)

Somebody explain this to me.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 5, 2019)

Amol said:


> Somebody explain this to me.



I mean, ariana grande as ariel is flawless pop casting. 

Just dial her back into whatever look she was using in her tv show days when she had red hair and for some reason was white.

And before someone says "nein we needed a real redhead", there are few real redheads in hollywood. It's terrible. Emma stone is actually blonde. That irish ronan girl is actually blonde. Halfbreed strawberry blonde is the best you're going to get for true blood redheads. smh


----------



## Amol (Jul 5, 2019)

I meant I had thought that Ariana was actually cast as Ariel. 
Why this trailer exist if nobody was making movie with this cast?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 5, 2019)

Amol said:


> I meant I had thought that Ariana was actually cast as Ariel.
> Why this trailer exist if nobody was making movie with this cast?



It's one of them' fan trailer things. They used footage from other movies. Like that fan trailer for bvs where cranston was lex luther.

To make things more confusing there was a real little mermaid trailer (and movie) that's not affiliated with disney or ariel, that wasn't a fan trailer, and it was released around the same time as all these announcements and fan trailers.


----------



## Amol (Jul 5, 2019)

That is extremely well made fan trailer given the acting and production value in it


----------



## Brian (Jul 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> You know the prince will remain a white guy.
> 
> Every time we recast a white woman with a woman of color we keep the white guy just to spread the swirl agenda.



The prince will probably be an asian guy


----------



## Amol (Jul 5, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#RedheadMatters[/HASHTAG]
[HASHTAG]#NotMyAriel[/HASHTAG]


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 5, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> I'm going to laugh so hard at the Twitter backlash when all the mermaids are black and all the humans are white. You just know that they are going to say how the movie is one big metaphor for black people giving up their voices to assimilate to white culture or some nonsense like that.



Nah, they be simple folk.
Saying that they made the black people non-humans is enough.

Can't wait for white princess Tiana.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2019)

Overwatch said:


> Race lifting is the epitome of creative bankruptcy.



Watch how easy it is for me to create a new character and premise with 0 effort:

A travelling swordsman happens one day upon a ravaged village. There were no survivors save for a little girl. He raised her as his own, taught her how to survive and his knowledge of the world and how to fight with both sword and magic.

After 17 years, the girl finds adoptive father dead in their homestead. He left behind a message to look for an assassin named The Jackal, who was also involved in the massacre of her village. She vows revenge for the father she lost and the family she never knew, and all she has is a code name. Along the way, she discovers very dark secrets about her real family and the ones who annihilated them.

Did I forget to mention the girl is black and her adoptive father is white?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 6, 2019)

People mad about Ariels race after 40+ years of white only leads in Disney + whitewashing being a thing in 90% of anime remakes... 

lol. 

[HASHTAG]#HeisYourLight[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2019)

Rasendori said:


> People mad about Ariels race after 40+ years of white only leads in Disney + whitewashing being a thing in 90% of anime remakes...
> 
> lol.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#HeisYourLight[/HASHTAG]



If you're able to complain about whitewashing, you should be able to complain about blackwashing as well. Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 6, 2019)

Was just recently listening to lupe fiasco’s drogas waves album again which was about former slaves who jumped from the ships not drowing but instead managing to live under the sea. 

So this works out pretty well for me.

I better see arielle sinking slave ships and drowing some evil slave traders


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 6, 2019)

If the human world is supposed to be Denmark, Mads Mikkelsen and/or Viggo Mortensen had better be in this.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 6, 2019)

Roman said:


> If you're able to complain about whitewashing, you should be able to complain about blackwashing as well. Two wrongs don't make a right.



Umm you do realize that the little mermaid doesn't have any narrative weight to her being white? 

Something like whitewashing an inherently Japanese character whose tied to region and lore connected to a universe set specifically in our own is a different and real problem.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2019)

Rasendori said:


> Umm you do realize that the little mermaid doesn't have any narrative weight to her being white?



No character should. Yet when whitewashing is a thing, people get all up in arms about it, but blackwashing isn't supposed to be an issue to those same people. That's the double-standard I'm calling out.



Rasendori said:


> Something like whitewashing an inherently Japanese character whose tied to region and lore connected to a universe set specifically in our own is a different and real problem.



Please tell me how Naruto, Ichigo, Sanji, literally every character who looks Aryan in anime is supposed to be inhenrently Japanese, particularly in settings and worlds not directly based on the real world. I'll wait.


----------



## Amol (Jul 6, 2019)

People bitched alot about whitewashing against Scarlett Johansson in Ghost in The Shell. 
Her character was a robot. Well cyborg that is carrying a brain technically. Machines don't have ethnicity and she still got hate for that. 
So I don't want to hear mermaids are not human and hence race doesn't matter argument. 
I like consistency. You absolutely have no right to complain about whitewashing if you are not going to do same for blackwashing. 
This keeps happening nowadays. 
Jimmy in Supergirl, Wally West in Flash, Starfire in Titans. Many iconic characters nowadays suddenly turns black. 
Pandering is not being progressive. I saw lot of people throwing word 'racist' at people who complained at casting. This is exactly how meaning behind word racist dilutes until the point nobody takes it seriously. This is why far right is on the rise. This tendency to vilify anybody who has different opinion than yourself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 6, 2019)

Roman said:


> Please tell me how Naruto, Ichigo, Sanji, literally every character who looks Aryan in anime is supposed to be inhenrently Japanese, particularly in settings and worlds not directly based on the real world. I'll wait.



Ichigo is literally japanese is he not ? (granted he isnt actually regular human)

Naruto idk ??

Sanji was stated french by Oda


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 6, 2019)

Amol said:


> People bitched alot about whitewashing against Scarlett Johansson in Ghost in The Shell.
> Her character was a robot. Well cyborg that is carrying a brain technically. Machines don't have ethnicity and she still got hate for that.
> So I don't want to hear mermaids are not human and hence race doesn't matter argument.
> I like consistency. You absolutely have no right to complain about whitewashing if you are not going to do same for blackwashing.
> ...



Lol, Wally. Didn't they literally make him a crack baby in the Flash?

Yeah, I hate this trend of changing established characters for some stupid diversity reasons.
They should do it like the princess and the frog, if they want to change things like that.
Sure it was based on an old established tale, but it was basically a new story that kept the original concept.

If they desire protagonists of different color, gender, religion or sexual orientation they should just make a new story featuring them.
Not just take over other beloved characters to rely on their previous success to carry the film and agenda.
Do they not have the confidence to make a successful story with them?

Also


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 6, 2019)

Rasendori said:


> Umm you do realize that the little mermaid doesn't have any narrative weight to her being white?
> 
> Something like whitewashing an inherently Japanese character whose tied to region and lore connected to a universe set specifically in our own is a different and real problem.



I've already brought this up trying to start shit even though nobody was biting (I'm proud of everyone), but specifically to your point, the little mermaid is a danish fairy tale using the concept of mermaids as imagined in the region. African mermaids don't seem to be mermaids as western folklore imagines them. They're mostly portrayed as being half watersnake.

The little mermaid is as explicitly cultural as anything; the origins, the author, the characters, the names, the locations, the folklore. That doesn't really mean anything - westerners have been reimagining the seventh samurai in our own context for eons - but it is what it is.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 6, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> You know the prince will remain a white guy.
> 
> Every time we recast a white woman with a woman of color we keep the white guy just to spread the swirl agenda.



Painfully obvious. Disney hates black relationships.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 6, 2019)

The black washing continues. 

And you know, black people should be actually offended by being given hand-me-downs. The leftovers of white people's dish. 

Pop culture diversity should be done by investing in original black characters and creating new ones.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 6, 2019)

Rasendori said:


> Umm you do realize that the little mermaid doesn't have any narrative weight to her being white?
> 
> Something like whitewashing an inherently Japanese character whose tied to region and lore connected to a universe set specifically in our own is a different and real problem.



There is no cultural weight to Jules from Pulp Fiction, but I doubt anyone wants him to be played by an Asian actor.



reiatsuflow said:


> I've already brought this up trying to start shit even though nobody was biting (I'm proud of everyone), but specifically to your point, the little mermaid is a danish fairy tale using the concept of mermaids as imagined in the region. African mermaids don't seem to be mermaids as western folklore imagines them. They're mostly portrayed as being half watersnake.
> 
> The little mermaid is as explicitly cultural as anything; the origins, the author, the characters, the names, the locations, the folklore. That doesn't really mean anything - westerners have been reimagining the seventh samurai in our own context for eons - but it is what it is.



Is The Little Mermaid an African fairy tale?


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 6, 2019)

Brian said:


> The prince will probably be an asian guy



Asians are honorary whites, don't ya know, since they're the "model minority" and all that. Also, Asians are lighter skinned than blacks so the narrative that blacks are embracing "whiteness" by marrying lighter skinned people still holds. In any case, the fundamental concept that love transcends races is a white supremacist narrative. You might think that I'm creating a strawman. I'm not.




> The most disheartening part of all of this is the overwhelmingly common narrative that love is a universal common denominator that transcends race. That may very well be true. But why is it that whenever anything or anyone “transcends race,” it manifests itself in whiteness?
> *
> Whether it is used to describe love or celebrity, “transcending race” has become a synonym for embracing whiteness.* No person, art form or emotion ever transcends race without snatching a piece of itself from black people and handing itself over to the white masses. Michael Jordan, Muhammad Ali and hip-hop all transcended race. The phrase, in and of itself, insinuates that blackness is something to overcome. The only race that ever needs transcending is the black race. Whiteness does not require transcendence.





ClandestineSchemer said:


> Nah, they be simple folk.
> Saying that they made the black people non-humans is enough.
> 
> Can't wait for white princess Tiana.



You are missing the appeal of "intellectuals" of gender studies trying to mask their racism with academic language and theory.

"Black Ariel: Misogynoir Narratives from Corporate Media Driven Cultural Blanqueamiento"


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2019)

Luiz said:


> Pop culture diversity should be done by investing in original black characters and creating new ones.



Precisely. I mean, I literally did just that in this thread with 0 effort. Disney has teams of professional writers and I'm just a dude working in insurance who's obsessed with working out. They have no excuse.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 6, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> Asians are honorary whites, don't ya know, since they're the "model minority" and all that. Also, Asians are lighter skinned than blacks so the narrative that blacks are embracing "whiteness" by marrying lighter skinned people still holds. In any case, the fundamental concept that love transcends races is a white supremacist narrative. You might think that I'm creating a strawman. I'm not.



Gotta love the oppression hierarchy in SJW circles, talking down to those who stand lower in the victim tiers.

Uh... no. Opposing the idea that love transcends race is what is racist. This is some backwards 1940's shit.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 6, 2019)

Roman said:


> No character should. Yet when whitewashing is a thing, people get all up in arms about it, but blackwashing isn't supposed to be an issue to those same people. That's the double-standard I'm calling out.



Some characters should have narrative weight in race because some stories benefit from perspective.



Roman said:


> Please tell me how Naruto, Ichigo, Sanji, literally every character who looks Aryan in anime is supposed to be inhenrently Japanese, particularly in settings and worlds not directly based on the real world. I'll wait.



We'll talk about it when those movies actually get villafied for being whitewashed... Oh wait they won't because these aren't characters people get up and arms about because they are portrayed as Aryan and have no narrative weight in race.. Give me a real example and we'll talk.



Luiz said:


> There is no cultural weight to Jules from Pulp Fiction, but I doubt anyone wants him to be played by an Asian actor.



I guarantee people would be less upset about him being whitewashed because of his race, but rather we also have to remember that statistically all media in the west is still mostly white by a very very wide margin.



Amol said:


> People bitched alot about whitewashing against Scarlett Johansson in Ghost in The Shell.
> Her character was a robot. Well cyborg that is carrying a brain technically. Machines don't have ethnicity and she still got hate for that.
> So I don't want to hear mermaids are not human and hence race doesn't matter argument.
> I like consistency. You absolutely have no right to complain about whitewashing if you are not going to do same for blackwashing.
> ...



Everyone you mentioned has no narrative weight in being a specific race. Scarjo was a things because ghost in the Shell was literally still set in Japan and it was just silly for them to not cast a Japanese person even if she was a robot.

Most people need to understand one thing:

Whitewashing nowadays is bad because most stories are already white. When characters get their race changed its because of a lack of inclusion. It's a band-aid of course. The lazy way out because hiring writers and producers of color is harder and more expensive - the real root of the issue.

diversifying a character is a thing because yes it's a way to sell more tickets without having to be creative. But people being upset about it are silly because would you rather an all white little mermaid cast again? If that's the case you're a racist shit. It's not a solution but it's a step. MOST MEDIA IS STILL WHITE.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Directed by Rob Marshall (mary poppins returns, into the woods, chicago), this live action adaptation of the animated classic isn't even scheduled for production until 2020 but came early into the news cycle after casting their lead.
> 
> Who did Disney pick to play ariel, the redheaded princess of this danish fairy tale?
> 
> ...


Really wish you had put the date in brackets instead of an uncapitalized "Live Action"


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 6, 2019)

Rasendori said:


> I guarantee people would be less upset about him being whitewashed because of his race, but rather we also have to remember that statistically all media in the west is still mostly white by a very very wide margin.



And the solution is to invest in old black characters that didn't get much spotlight. Make series and movies about them.

On top of that, create new ones as well.

Why would any black person be happy with this second hand, re-skinned garbage is beyond me.



> Most people need to understand one thing:
> 
> Whitewashing nowadays is bad because most stories are already white. When characters get their race changed its because of a lack of inclusion. It's a band-aid of course. The lazy way out because hiring writers and producers of color is harder and more expensive - the real root of the issue.



Who cares bout the writers/producers' race? What matters is that they do their job.

And you don't need a black writer or producer in order to have a black character. Black Panther is proof of that.

It is also proof that it isn't hard to elevate a relatively unknown black character to popularity. 

How many non-comic book readers knew who he was before his introduction in the MCU?



> Reverse white washing is a thing because yes it's a way to sell more tickets without having to be creative. But people being upset about it are silly because would you rather an all white little mermaid cast again?



Yeah, I do. Keep the original content as it originally was.

Unless you can prove that the region where Little Mermaid takes place had a significant black population in that time period.

In that case, it would be inaccurate to have an all-white cast.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2019)

Only certain Disney movies need to have set races.  Like, Mulan should be Chinese, Pocahontas should be Powhatan, Merida should be Scottish, and Tiana should be black.  Ariel is not one of these because she's a fucking fish.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2019)

Did someone here say "blackwashing"?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> You know the prince will remain a white guy.
> 
> Every time we recast a white woman with a woman of color we keep the white guy just to spread the swirl agenda.


Mandingo stole your girl eh?


----------



## Karma (Jul 6, 2019)

Rasendori said:


> But people being upset about it are silly because would you rather an all white little mermaid cast again?


Just add a new character that's not white. This isnt rocket science


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2019)

Karma said:


> Just add a new character that's not white. This isnt rocket science


Nope..just bad business


----------



## Karma (Jul 7, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nope..just bad business


Stop relishing the situation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 7, 2019)

Now, if they must blackwash Ariel, they could've picked an attractive black actress at least.

Halle Bailey is ugly as fuck. Give me Kerry Washington or Zoe Saldana.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 7, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Really wish you had put the date in brackets instead of an uncapitalized "Live Action"



Problem is there's no release date. The 2020 date is just production. Don't know if that's even the release year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2019)

Karma said:


> Stop relishing the situation


Can't help it. This thread is jokes

The Mulan movie will actually be changing major plot details.  But here we are..spending 4 pages arguing about the skin tone of a fish woman.

And those who are actually screaming "blackwashing!"  Appear to not understand why white washing was a problem.

Black actors were actually walled away from major roles and had casting directors tell them to their face that black characters would dilute the product and white people won't want to watch it.

It's just entertaining ignorance all around and people not really knowing what they're talking about.

But oh well, Me and the rest of the black community will continue to celebrate and laugh at you guys and worry about this getting Trump reelected later .


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 7, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Mandingo stole your girl eh?





~Gesy~ said:


> But oh well, Me and the rest of the black community will continue to celebrate and laugh at you guys and worry about this getting Trump reelected later .



I'm trying to pace myself because I know this won't be the last pop injustice visited upon my people. 

If you think white people (women) are upset about losing ariel, just wait until disney casts the next live action remake, like snow white, and they twist the knife by tricking us, by bringing in a white girl who looks just like the cartoon character, white celebration, but then a few months later disney calmly reveals they're casting a black dude for the prince.

The internet will have to be shut down for at least a few days while we calm. We'll be petitioning trump to use his power of the presidency and everything.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2019)

I would PAY for Trump to refer to this when making his "minorities are taking our jobs!" Point.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2019)

Lol The movie is set in the Caribbean so that’s why they casted the way they did. 

Not pulling a pirates of the Caribbean with a bunch white dudes


----------



## MShadows (Jul 8, 2019)

Please tell me this is a joke


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2019)

will still make at least 800-900M+


----------



## Roman (Jul 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> lack actors were actually walled away from major roles and had casting directors tell them to their face that black characters would dilute the product and white people won't want to watch it.



Absolutely not the case when you consider the success of shows and movies like Luke Cage and Black Panther. With regards to Luke Cage, Netflix also revealed the viewer base was a mix between gender, race and age, so it isn't as if white people didn't watch the show.

There is mo shortage of black characters you can make movies of and if there are, just make new ones. People will go to watch stories about them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 8, 2019)

Is this remake really set in the caribbean or did huey just say that?

And if it is set in  the caribbean, does that mean disney will finally embrace a brighter color palette than they've been using for their live action or is it still going to be downtoned aladdin bullshit.

When black panther is more bright and colorful than your disney movie


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2019)

Wait, what? Ariel was black all along? 

My childhood was nothing but lies then!


----------



## MShadows (Jul 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Wait, what? Ariel was black all along?
> 
> My childhood was nothing but lies then!


As black as a character from a Danish fairy tale can get.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2019)

MShadows said:


> As black as a character from a Danish fairy tale can get.



Disney had me fooled 

But kudos to the voice actress with that perfect white girl accent.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can't help it. This thread is jokes
> 
> The Mulan movie will actually be changing major plot details.  But here we are..spending 4 pages arguing about the skin tone of a fish woman.
> 
> ...


The movie is set in the Caribbean this time, but I guess there’s no Black women in the Caribbean


You’re also not black, Filipino


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 8, 2019)

This thread is truly a great read.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 8, 2019)

Disney giving me more white tears to drink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> The movie is set in the Caribbean this time, but I guess there’s no Black women in the Caribbean
> 
> 
> You’re also not black, Filipino



Would add validity to the Jamaican crab..something whites never had an issue with.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2019)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Disney giving me more white tears to drink


Oh, They're BIG MAD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2019)

Disney knows the more talk, the more $$$


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 8, 2019)

Someone on disney freeform's official twitter just pissed all over us to put out the fire.

In reply to the controversy,



> Yes. The original author of _The Little Mermaid_ was Danish. Ariel...is a mermaid. She lives in an underwater kingdom in international waters and can legit swim wherever she wants (even though that often upsets King Triton, absolute zaddy). But for the sake of argument, let's say that Ariel, too, is Danish. Danish mermaids can be black because Danish *people* can be black. Ariel can sneak up to the surface at any time with her pals Scuttle and the *ahem* Jamaican crab Sebastian (sorry, Flounder!) and keep that bronze base tight. Black Danish people, and this mer-folk, can also *genetically* (!!!) have red hair.
> 
> But spoiler alert - bring it back to the top - the character of Ariel is a work of fiction. So after all this is said and done, and you still cannot get past the idea that choosing the incredible, sensational, highly-talented, gorgeous Halle Bailey is anything other than the INSPIRED casting that it is because she 'doesn't look like the cartoon one,' oh boy, do I have some news for you...about you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 8, 2019)

@~Gesy~ is right they literally took out the songs and fun out of Mulan and made it into another Chinese historical war movie but the outrage here is over the skin tone of a mermaid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 8, 2019)

I still don't see how changing the skin color of a main character from a european novel can help the black community, instead of adding new black original characters from black culture, Disney just decides to blackwash a popular movie to cause controversy in order to pamper minority and take their money at the same time, if the film is a failure it will be the fault of racists and trump, if the film is a success it will be thanks to the diversity, in any case Disney is the winner.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2019)

CrownedEagle said:


> I still don't see how changing the skin color of a main character from a european novel can help the black community, instead of adding new black original characters from black culture, Disney just decides to blackwash a popular movie to cause controversy in order to pamper minority and take their money at the same time, if the film is a failure it will be the fault of racists and trump, if the film is a success it will be thanks to the diversity, in any case Disney is the winner.


I would be shocked if this movie is a failure..given the fact that it became the number 1 trending topic and main focus all weekend. 

It's funny to think about. There's no details yet. All Disney needed to say was the mermaid is black and it marketed itself.  Which from an experimental standpoint..I think shows why it needed to be done.

Had people ignored it-- it probably would've looked like a useless and pandering change..but now it doesnt.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's funny to think about. There's no details yet. All Disney needed to say was the mermaid is black and it marketed itself.  Which from an experimental standpoint..I think shows why it needed to be done.



/last airbender movie

If a redheaded ariel looking girl was cast as mulan it'd be trending too. What's that supposed to mean? What's the conversation that needs to happen there?

People are making fun of black ariel because



you couldn't find someone who _looked_ less like the character if you tried and that's at least 2/3rds of what people talk about when we're gossiping about adaptations. Whether the live action looks like the source material.

You're on an anime forum, you know that. If they made a berserk live action the first thing on everyone's mind would be what guts/casca/griffith _look like_, and whether they resemble their counterparts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> /last airbender movie
> 
> If a redheaded ariel looking girl was cast as mulan it'd be trending too. What's that supposed to mean? What's the conversation that needs to happen there?
> 
> ...


Huey said this will be a different iteration of the story set in the Caribbean. 

And it's one thing to want someone to look the part. It's another to verbally attack the person cast and posting racist depictions of her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m pretty sure they didn’t went “you know what just to spice it up let’s change Ariel’s race”. 

Most likely they want to set it in tropical waters so the casted someone to show that. 

I’m surprise Will Smith didn’t get “Black Genie” hate too


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 8, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> I’m pretty sure they didn’t went “you know what just to spice it up let’s change Ariel’s race”.
> 
> Most likely they want to set it in tropical waters so the casted someone to show that.
> 
> I’m surprise Will Smith didn’t get “Black Genie” hate too



The Genie is blue.
And a shapeshifter.

Now that would be a pointless criticism.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh, They're BIG MAD



Indeed they are good times im having on the internet the memes are great


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Disney knows the more talk, the more $$$


Disney is the corporate overlord of everything these days. With almost 50 percent of the box office in their hands, they know how to make money with a movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2019)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Disney is the corporate overlord of everything these days. With almost 50 percent of the box office in their hands, they know how to make money with a movie.


And @DemonDragonJ  warned us


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2019)

They need to change the title to

Lil’ Mermaid


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2019)

or Lil’ Mermayde


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2019)

Ariel was a fucking Danish mermaid originally, not an American redhead so casting her as a black american is pretty harmless, if annoying in this day and age of pandering to PC for good will points. It would've made more sense to be faithful to the MOVIE but I never really cared about Ariel anyway. She's a bit of a dumbfuck.

If they don't make Louis the most GENERIC gleefull frenchman possible going HEE HEE HEE HON HON HON while he skewers the fuck out of fish this movie will be a disgrace. I wish I loved my job half as much as that baguette man.

Ursula will assuredly be a fucking bust so I ain't excited for this, chief.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If they don't make Louis the most GENERIC gleefull frenchman possible going HEE HEE HEE HON HON HON while he skewers the fuck out of fish this movie will be a disgrace. I wish I loved my job half as much as that baguette man.



Expect him to graduate to dynamite fishing and spend all the time in-between killing infidels and complaining about discrimination.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 9, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Huey said this will be a different iteration of the story set in the Caribbean.



I can't find any official announcement or even suggestion that it's set in the carribean. 

Wait, where was the first little mermaid set anyway? Because it was sort of tropical too, wasn't it?

I feel like they'll do an aquaman ocean where it's this generic under the sea land so they can include all the most popular and eye catching animals from the world over.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2019)

Overwatch said:


> Expect him to graduate to dynamite fishing and spend all the time in-between killing infidels and complaining about discrimination.



Allahu Snackbar.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 9, 2019)

Apparently the Chinese aren't exactly thrilled by this choice of casting either. 




> Chinese fans may love NBA players and African-American entertainers, but they’re upset with Disney’s decision to cast Halle Bailey to play Ariel in the live-action movie adaption of _The Little Mermaid._
> 
> Disney announced the casting of 19-year-old Bailey, who is black, this week.
> 
> ...



Waiting for @mr_shadow Chinese socio-cultural commentary.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 9, 2019)

> *While the casting was largely praised on Western social media*, it triggered a wave of disappointment and anger on the Chinese internet.



It wasn't, but I appreciate the article just assuming the western world above that without even checking first


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> It wasn't, but I appreciate the article just assuming the western world above that without even checking first



Are you sure it wasn't? Because I'm getting the impression that it kinda is.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 9, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't? Because I'm getting the impression that it kinda is.



Well if the west _has_ largely been praising this casting then @~Gesy~ and @Huey Freeman have some apologizing to do for their mud slinging.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> Apparently the Chinese aren't exactly thrilled by this choice of casting either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not surprised. Typically the Chinese puts white features about their own.smh


reiatsuflow said:


> Well if the west _has_ largely been praising this casting then @~Gesy~ and @Huey Freeman have some apologizing to do for their mud slinging.


There's three factions really:

>The white people who are pro # notmyariel

>The white people who believes  the other whites  who are complaining are dumb.

>And the minorities who are antagonizing team notmyariel for shits and giggles.

I never said that those against it makes up the majority of the West, however.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2019)

Otherwise this movie wouldn't make the 1.5 billion I expect it to make when released.

Cause now people pretty much _gotta_ see it just to make a statement....DISNEY GOT US AGAIN!


----------



## Glued (Jul 9, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Otherwise this movie wouldn't make the 1.5 billion I expect it to make when released.
> 
> Cause now people pretty much _gotta_ see it just to make a statement....DISNEY GOT US AGAIN!



Remember Mystique's x-women line, controversy by itself isn't going to bring me to the theater.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 9, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Remember Mystique's x-women line, controversy by itself isn't going to bring me to the theater.


----------



## MShadows (Jul 9, 2019)

The bottom line is that iconic characters that have been the same for decades shouldn’t be messed with. 

Why change Ariel when you could very well make a completely original character of whatever race/ethnicity and build upon making said character just as iconic, if not even better than her? 

That’s were the problem lies.


----------



## Chrono (Jul 9, 2019)

As a black person, I fully agree and disgree on this casting. I disagree with the casting, and if Disney wanted more diversity, they could've created more orginal characters for us. Not give us some hand me downs. I dont want blackwash to become a thing, as all it would do is tarnish everything black people have been tryna do for themselves. Instead of creating inclusion of all races, it will cause rifts between the black and white community. Which I dont want. Again we couldve had more black disney princesses. Like cmon weve got the entirety of africa, each country rich with folklore and culture.

I however agree with the black people supporting this casting, as we barely have any other characters. We literally only have Tiana, and she was a damn frog for most of her movie...which is shitty. I can understand why black people are frusterated. I can also understand why white people are frustrated, making an iconic character into something she isnt. However you've got to understand that this is Disneys fsult entirely. White people shouldnt take their anger out on Black people, as we dont have much representation and instead of disney giving us our own characters....they are giving us yours. I know for a fact we wouldnt want ariel if we have more princesses of our race.

Conclusion: This is all Disney's fault. They stole from white people and couldnt be interested enough in black people to even give them much original characters.

Verdict: Disney is trash.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 9, 2019)

Salt aside, this movie still has a ways to go before reaching the wokeness of the hellboy remake.

For those who forget because nobody saw that movie, there are two supporting characters on hellboy's team, ben daimio and alice monaghan. A white actor stepped down from the role of daimio after he found out his comic book counterpart was asian and therefore should be played by an asian actor. People in the industry applauded him for his sensitivity, included jordan peele.

The hellboy remake also cast a woman of color for alice monaghan, whose comic book counterpart is a redheaded irish girl. Spoiler alert, she didn't step down and the industry applauded the diverse casting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Salt aside, this movie still has a ways to go before reaching the wokeness of the hellboy remake.
> 
> For those who forget because nobody saw that movie, there are two supporting characters on hellboy's team, ben daimio and alice monaghan. A white actor stepped down from the role of daimio after he found out his comic book counterpart was asian and therefore should be played by an asian actor. People in the industry applauded him for his sensitivity, included jordan peele.
> 
> The hellboy remake also cast a woman of color for alice monaghan, whose comic book counterpart is a redheaded irish girl. Spoiler alert, she didn't step down and the industry applauded the diverse casting.


A situation  that's similar but not the same. It speaks volumes for a white guy to step down for an Asian role because Asians are barely ever cast for anything. Meanwhile a black actress will be inclined to take whatever role they can get--cause who knows if they'll get that chance again.

This is the blindspot some people seem to have.  It's akin to Trump  saying "look how far I've come! Anyone who can't come as far as me is lazy!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2019)

MShadows said:


> The bottom line is that iconic characters that have been the same for decades shouldn’t be messed with.
> 
> Why change Ariel when you could very well make a completely original character of whatever race/ethnicity and build upon making said character just as iconic, if not even better than her?
> 
> That’s were the problem lies.


They are probably hundreds of actual movies ...BASED ON REAL HISTORY AND SET IN AFRICA I MIGHT ADD-- that features a mostly white cast. And after decades of complaining the practice is finally dwindling. Why wasn't society hollering about this "problem" then?

 Wanting this fictional story (that wasn't even accurately interpreted anyway) to be like the 80s film is all well and good. But I can't possibly feel sorry or sympathic that the mermaid will not be a redhead with blue eyes..I don't think I'm in the position to.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 10, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> A situation  that's similar but not the same. It speaks volumes for a white guy to step down for an Asian role because Asians are barely ever cast for anything. Meanwhile a black actress will be inclined to take whatever role they can get--cause who knows if they'll get that chance again.
> 
> This is the blindspot some people seem to have.  It's akin to Trump  saying "look how far I've come! Anyone who can't come as far as me is lazy!"



But the guy they got for daimio is daniel dae kim. He gets plenty of work. He's probably been in even more movies and tv shows than the white guy who played hellboy. And sasha lane, the half african american half moari actor who played the irish monaghan, is doing fine too (she's the girl from american honey).

These narratives make sense broadly but don't always make sense specifically. Diversity is ideally about adding more IP seats to the table (here's black panther), not taking IP seats away from one group and giving them to others to quota the situation (superman is black now). Quotas wouldn't work either if you walk them down too much, because I think pound for pound AAs are technically overrepresented in our media relative to their population size, or at least more overrepresented than latinos relative to their population size, and there's no pressure from the latinos right now.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 10, 2019)

The weird part about this - and it's like a splinter in the discussion - is that I know we've been genderbending and racebending IPs forever. I know comics have been doing it forever. All these batgirl, supergirl variations were at one time pandering gender swapped versions of original characters, we're just used to them. They've been around long enough to establish themselves and prove their own popularity and fanbase. There's already a black superman in comics. Same with miles spiderman. People rolled their eyes when miles debuted too, but now he's earned his spot and I'd rather watch another spiderverse than any of the tom holland spiderman movies (which I've still not seen).

The industry's just in an awkward phase right now with how they're marketing cultural hooks.


----------



## Brian (Jul 10, 2019)

Even after this movie people will think of Ariel as the original Ariel, it doesn't change anything, Tiana will still be the only black disney princess. Meanwhile disney animation is working hard on Frozen 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> But the guy they got for daimio is daniel dae kim. He gets plenty of work. He's probably been in even more movies and tv shows than the white guy who played hellboy. And sasha lane, the half african american half moari actor who played the irish monaghan, is doing fine too (she's the girl from american honey).



He was in two movies last year and on a tv show that  a lot of demographics probably missed..I wouldn't exactly call him Jackie Chan in stature. The Asian community don't really have that big Asian star currently.

And even if he was a huge star..his influence could've still open doors for more Asian actors had that movie been a hit.


reiatsuflow said:


> Diversity is ideally about adding more IP seats to the table (here's black panther), not taking IP seats away from one group and giving them to others to quota the situation (superman is black now).


I would rather new IPs and stories..no doubt about that. But when I think about these character changes I wonder. (Do people honestly believe a black superman would wash away the white one?) The iconic superman will always be white.  Brandy didn't change Cinderella from being viewed as white. This girl won't change the iconic visage of Ariel. It's a role that's gonna come and go. But people are reacting as if this is the death of white Ariel!


reiatsuflow said:


> Quotas wouldn't work either if you walk them down too much, because I think pound for pound AAs are technically overrepresented in our media relative to their population size, or at least more overrepresented than latinos relative to their population size, and there's no pressure from the latinos right now.


Capitalist society bro. Despite their population size African Americans spend almost 1.5 trillion dollars a year and have loads of influence when it comes to media (we may equal or even surpass white Americans in that regard).  Money is what moves society and we're A highly profitable demo.  I'm not ignorant enough to believe a major corporation like Disney is doing this stunt for progressive reasons..


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2019)

Lil’ Mermayde will be singing with her Black Siren choir and it will be glorious!


----------



## Glued (Jul 10, 2019)

Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.

Disney will have to give a good reason for me to watch this film.


----------



## Brian (Jul 10, 2019)

make it happen Disney


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2019)

No


----------



## Lance (Jul 10, 2019)

I don't often read every message in threads, but this was marvellously entertaining. 

Also, I have been saying for ages now, instead of turning famous characters into blacks, just fuckin write new characters. But I give up on that idea.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 10, 2019)

I forget if it's been brought up, but melissa mccarthy is in talks for ursala. That's its own smaller controversy because some fans want a more drag queen adjacent actor per the original's inspirations.

Dunno about ursala, but I actually like melissa mccarthy. 



~Gesy~ said:


> I would rather new IPs and stories..no doubt about that. But when I think about these character changes I wonder. (Do people honestly believe a black superman would wash away the white one?) The iconic superman will always be white.  Brandy didn't change Cinderella from being viewed as white. This girl won't change the iconic visage of Ariel. It's a role that's gonna come and go. But people are reacting as if this is the death of white Ariel!



You're underestimating black potency


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 10, 2019)

Tfw a meme becomes real 





~Gesy~ said:


> I would rather new IPs and stories..no doubt about that. But when I think about these character changes I wonder. (Do people honestly believe a black superman would wash away the white one?) The iconic superman will always be white.  Brandy didn't change Cinderella from being viewed as white. This girl won't change the iconic visage of Ariel. It's a role that's gonna come and go. But people are reacting as if this is the death of white Ariel!




Can't say I've seen anyone use the words "death of white Ariel". Just "It isn't Ariel done right".

Although... Thor did get fucked big time because of female Thor. Unworthy and disgraced for the duration of her story.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2019)

Luiz said:


> "It isn't Ariel done right".


You mean it isn't Ariel done white


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 10, 2019)

It's a numbers game.

Look-



If ariel is black, then we only have...one two three four...divisible...seven disney princesses left. Seven.

Meanwhile blacks have two, chinese have one, pacific islanders have one, native americans have one and indians-arabs have one. And if they all teamed up that's _six_ v seven. It's almost even. And frankly anna from frozen shouldn't count in the first place.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2019)

Princesses were only white when I was growing up with one middle eastern and one Asian.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 10, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's a numbers game.
> 
> Look-
> 
> ...



Africa has a rich culture. I'm sure they have some interesting legends which a new Disney princess could be based on.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 10, 2019)

Luiz said:


> Africa has a rich culture. I'm sure they have some interesting legends which a new Disney princess could be based on.



Now you're getting into the whole were egyptians black thing though. 

On udea and her seven brothers,



> One day, they passed a caravan, where they were told of the  where the brothers lived. Barka let Udea ride the camel to the castle, but smeared her with , so that her brothers would not recognize her. However, they accepted her without question. Her tears of joy left white marks on her face. One alarmed brother took a cloth and rubbed the mark until the pitch was gone. The brother asked her who had painted her skin black, to which she would not answer, in fear of Barka's anger. She finally relented, describing the treatment she received during her travels. The seven brothers were outraged and beheaded both Barka and his wife.



The wiki has a drawing of the tale (by a european) and the princess is predictably white and smh,



because to gesy's point white folks have been doing that for eons anyway, whitewashing.

But the actual story apparently has a section where the princess is smeared in oil and made to look black, and then her tears clear away the black and everybody recognizes her again. That doesn't sound like they were black skinned.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's a numbers game.
> 
> Look-
> 
> ...


So you are mad that there won’t be a major white majority ?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 10, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Now you're getting into the whole were egyptians black thing though.



As far as I know, the Arabization of Egypt was mostly cultural and linguistic, not genetic. As in, there wasn't a significant immigration from the Arabian Peninsula that would have radically altered how people looked.

Therfore pre-Islamic Egyptians probably looked more or less the same as modern Egyptians.


*Spoiler*: __ 









The same is true of Turkey, where the Central Asian Ottomans were a relatively small ruling minority. Modern Turks are genetically still "Greek" even though they've lost their original language and religion.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 10, 2019)

You know, having a black mermaid might work if the rest of the characters are supposed to live in a fantasy version of Denmark (should they go that route). It would serve to emphasize her exotic nature once she goes to live on land, as well as justify her difficulty communicating to others if they're convinced that she's a castaway from a foreign land.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 10, 2019)

I don't know what's funnier. The idea that people are this pissed off that a mermaid will have a different skin colour. Or the idea of Disney's shareholders caring about supporting diversity for any other reason that getting more kids' pocket money.


----------



## Toph (Jul 10, 2019)

I honestly couldn't care less if Ariel is portrayed by a black or white girl because Ariel's ethnicity was never important to the story not like Pocahontas being Native American which actually affected the story because she was an actual historical figure. Although I do understand where some people are coming from that they would rather prefer a white Ariel given her origins in the Danish story (where she's described as having skin as “clear and delicate as a rose petal” with “eyes as blue as the deepest sea”) or even from an Ancient Greek perspective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2019)

Othello (1965)

Imhotep & ankhesenamun 1999-2001

Moses 2014

The Prince of Persia (2010)


I like how the further we go.. less time is spent on tanning


----------



## wibisana (Jul 10, 2019)

I remember Black Superman comment

Why Media is OK with white prince x black lady/princess
But not the other way around


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2019)

wibisana said:


> I remember Black Superman comment
> 
> Why Media is OK with white prince x black lady/princess
> But not the other way around


Because some black ladies think a guy that dates white ladies doesn't value them. And due to the fact that black women are statistically not very desirable.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 10, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because some black ladies think a guy that dates white ladies doesn't value them. And due to the fact that black women are statistically not very desirable.


But love is blind
It doesnt care racial colors


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 10, 2019)

I think white people get too triggered when black men are with white women. We've given passes to will smith and that's basically it. Terry crews maybe. They have to be next level charming and disarming before we settle down.

I downplay racism a lot, but there is something weird with that.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 11, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I think white people get too triggered when black men are with white women. We've given passes to will smith and that's basically it. Terry crews maybe. They have to be next level charming and disarming before we settle down.
> 
> I downplay racism a lot, but there is something weird with that.



I think it's got to do with women being expected to marry (date) above their status, if possible.

If a black woman gets together with a white man we say "good for her". Whereas if it's a white woman with a black man she's apparently degrading herself.

To be really intersectional (dun dun dun...) you can say that there's two power structures here: gender and race.

In the first structure the male is the dominant party and the female the subordinate, whereas in the latter whites are dominant and blacks subordinate.

Therefore the combination White Male X Black Female is Dominant/Dominant X Subordinate/Subordinate, and therefore "in accordance with nature".

Whereas White Female X Black Male is Dominant/Subordinate X Subordinate/Dominant. That's "disharmonious" and "against nature".

You might get such scary results as their race/gender polarities cancelling each other out, so their relationship develops net *equality*! Christ protect us!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 11, 2019)

If I can be academic for a moment, I think it's also one of those things where like parents are less sensitive about who their son dates than who their daughter dates because your son's sticking it in someone and your daughter's getting stuck into by someone. Your son's the aggressor, the one doing the sticking in, while the daughter is the one being aggressed upon, getting stuck into. Ergo more sensitivity to who she's with than who he's with because a woman's romantic position seems more vulnerable.

It's somehow both racist and sexist. Like a beautiful insecurity rainbow.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 11, 2019)

i truly pray they cast snow white as black. lord please let me witness that level of social media mayhem one day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 11, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> i truly pray they cast snow white as black. lord please let me witness that level of social media mayhem one day



Cinderella would be interesting imo.
See people try to make an issue out of the name (cinder, ash black, etc.)

Double lol, if they keep her step family white, when they force her to be their maid #cough# slave #cough#.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> I think it's got to do with women being expected to marry (date) above their status, if possible.
> 
> If a black woman gets together with a white man we say "good for her". Whereas if it's a white woman with a black man she's apparently degrading herself.
> 
> ...


Soooooo racism lol


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 11, 2019)

black cinderella has been done before iirc.

with black snow white social media outrage would reach a new transcendent level of reality


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 11, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> i truly pray they cast snow white as black. lord please let me witness that level of social media mayhem one day





~VK~ said:


> with black snow white social media outrage would reach a new transcendent level of reality



There was an article posted earlier in the thread that said western social media reaction has been mostly positive about the ariel casting.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 11, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> There was an article posted earlier in the thread that said western social media reaction has been mostly positive about the ariel casting.


sure. guess i'll be looking foward to all those positive reactions to black snow white then


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2019)

I hear people criticizing the new Lion King for being "the same movie"

But people in here are criticizing this upcoming movie for NOT being the same movie...

So...I'm not really sure what people want at this point. Is the complaint just an excuse to hide prejudice or what?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jul 11, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> sure. guess i'll be looking foward to all those positive reactions to black snow white then






reminder that there was a "Coal Black and the Sebben Dwarves" that was so racist it's part of the censored 11


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hear people criticizing the new Lion King for being "the same movie"
> 
> But people in here are criticizing this upcoming movie for NOT being the same movie...
> 
> So...I'm not really sure what people want at this point. Is the complaint just an excuse to hide prejudice or what?


people want the illusion of change or originality while still having the comfort of familiarity. they want the same thing without actually feeling like they got the same thing.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jul 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hear people criticizing the new Lion King for being "the same movie"
> 
> But people in here are criticizing this upcoming movie for NOT being the same movie...
> 
> So...I'm not really sure what people want at this point. Is the complaint just an excuse to hide prejudice or what?



You're assuming they're the same people  
I'm sure there's some overlap, but I'd be willing to bet the groups complaining about making ariel black and those griping about lion king being a samey remake with the charm washed away by the realism would be different


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> people want the illusion of change or originality while still having the comfort of familiarity. they want the same thing without actually feeling like they got the same thing.


Yeah I guess...I mean the two newest Star Wars movies are hated for opposite reasons. JJ stuck too much to the original formula.  RJ barely stuck to it at all.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 11, 2019)

These live action disney movies are supposed to be cover songs. That's what we want.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hear people criticizing the new Lion King for being "the same movie *but worse*"
> 
> But people in here are criticizing this upcoming movie for apparently *being the same movie but with casting choices that won't be immediately recognizable to your average fan*...



There, now your argument holds some ground. Like, a handful. And it's still slipping through them fingers since you're somehow overlapping people saying widely different things. Anyway, these golden age disney remakes are all blatantly worse than the original versions so far for their own specific, different reasons.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There, now your argument holds some ground. Like, a handful. And it's still slipping through them fingers since you're somehow overlapping people saying widely different things. Anyway, these golden age disney remakes are all blatantly worse than the original versions so far for their own specific, different reasons.


Did anyone honestly expect the new Lion King to surpass the original? I never heard of this. I simply took these as "retellings" and separated them from the original..I mean..they freakin made Maleficent have lesbian feelings for Aurora! 

And what do you mean by " *being the same movie but with casting choices that won't be immediately recognizable to your average fan"?*


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hear people criticizing the new Lion King for being "the same movie"
> 
> But people in here are criticizing this upcoming movie for NOT being the same movie...
> 
> So...I'm not really sure what people want at this point. Is the complaint just an excuse to hide prejudice or what?



Two different groups, imo.
I don't want any changes to the lion king, for instance.

So Seth Rogan as Pumba already makes me cringe. Dude always plays the same stoner niche.




~Gesy~ said:


> Did anyone honestly expect the new Lion King to surpass the original? I never heard of this. I simply took these as "retellings" and separated them from the original..I mean..they freakin made Maleficent have lesbian feelings for Aurora!
> 
> And what do you mean by " *being the same movie but with casting choices that won't be immediately recognizable to your average fan"?*



Oh, god that movie was shit.
They made those fairy protectors completely retarded, just so Maleficent could be her "true" mother/guardian.
Her name makes no sense as a misunderstood good guy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2019)

Put whoever they casted in a mermaid outfit out of context and ask them what character she's supposed to be. Dollars to donuts, Ariel will be the last thing they think.

It's just your bare minimum lazy Disney inclusive move. Cast a black chick for the role of a white character, win sympathy social points therefore the movie is better. Kinda like when they shoved the mean sexist old men in Beauty and the Beast with some random asshole going "A GIRL TEACHING ANOTHER GIRL HOW TO READ. GHASTLY SIGHTING. GO PICK UP A MOP, YOU BITCH" when France was the last fucking country in the world where society had any beef with women reading in the 1700s. It's all so cheap, lazy and such a completely fucking obvious american corporate move that people somehow equate with social politics for some inexplicable reason.

But everyone is fucking deadset about shoving politics into anything these days. You could make a thread about a dead raccoon's asshole in this forum and people would find a way to spin a discussion about the political spectrum of its rectum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2019)

That’s on India tho fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2019)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> You're assuming they're the same people
> I'm sure there's some overlap, but I'd be willing to bet the groups complaining about making ariel black and those griping about lion king being a samey remake with the charm washed away by the realism would be different



I guess some feel the same about both films...but humans can also be contradictory on occasion as well.  But yes not all. I was speaking generally.




Huey Freeman said:


> That’s on India tho fam


The darker skinned characters were the most nefarious looking

Stay woke


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I guess some feel the same about both films...but humans can also be contradictory on occasion as well.  But yes not all. I was speaking generally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but M Night Mcshamalalala did that to his own people


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 11, 2019)

I get what shyamalan was going for with making the snow blue characters white and the fire red nation indian, and zuko/his uncle/azula are arguably the best characters on the show anyway. They didn't resemble their counterparts through aside from the kid who played ang.

The movie was just bad in every way so even that ambition was badly handled.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I get what shyamalan was going for with making the snow blue characters white and the fire red nation indian, and zuko/his uncle/azula are arguably the best characters on the show anyway.
> 
> The movie was just bad in every way so even that ambition was badly handled.


The dance moves cracks me up to this day


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 11, 2019)

Never forget


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 14, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> The movie is set in the Caribbean this time, but I guess there’s no Black women in the Caribbean
> 
> You’re also not black, Filipino





Kuromaku said:


> You know, having a black mermaid might work if the rest of the characters are supposed to live in a fantasy version of Denmark (should they go that route). It would serve to emphasize her exotic nature once she goes to live on land, as well as justify her difficulty communicating to others if they're convinced that she's a castaway from a foreign land.



The question then becomes what the heck a white prince is doing sailing around in the Caribbean. Because considering the fact that Prince Eric sails around in a wooden galley, that would be around the time of the Atlantic Slave Trade during the Caribbean right? That could get problematic....



wibisana said:


> But love is blind
> It doesnt care racial colors



That's racist.




> The most disheartening part of all of this is the overwhelmingly common narrative that love is a universal common denominator that transcends race. That may very well be true. But why is it that whenever anything or anyone “transcends race,” it manifests itself in whiteness?
> *
> Whether it is used to describe love or celebrity, “transcending race” has become a synonym for embracing whiteness.* No person, art form or emotion ever transcends race without snatching a piece of itself from black people and handing itself over to the white masses. Michael Jordan, Muhammad Ali and hip-hop all transcended race. The phrase, in and of itself, insinuates that blackness is something to overcome. The only race that ever needs transcending is the black race. Whiteness does not require transcendence.





reiatsuflow said:


> I think white people get too triggered when black men are with white women. We've given passes to will smith and that's basically it. Terry crews maybe. They have to be next level charming and disarming before we settle down.
> 
> I downplay racism a lot, but there is something weird with that.



I don't know. Based on a previous thread I've done before, alot of black women are triggered by black men dating white women as well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> The question then becomes what the heck a white prince is doing sailing around in the Caribbean. Because considering the fact that Prince Eric sails around in a wooden galley, that would be around the time of the Atlantic Slave Trade during the Caribbean right? That could get problematic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean they skate over the Native American Genocide in Pocahontas, can’t wait to see that live action


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 14, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> I mean they skate over the Native American Genocide in Pocahontas, can’t wait to see that live action



Can't be any worse than the live action Beauty and the Beast movie setting the time period in the mid 1700s France, which is right at the tail end of the French monarchy and the beginning of the French Revolution. Which means that there is a good chance that either Belle or her immediate family lose their heads to the guillotine.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 15, 2019)

The above points actually tie into why I've always thought it a mistake to try to place a fairy tale into a specific time period and setting, because real history tends to intrude as a result. If anything, the writers should create a fairy tale type setting wherein it may or may not be a real place within a time frame that never really existed or doesn't really fit into a single period. A good example of such timelessness being how T.H. White's _Once and Future King_ plays out into a somewhat mythical Medieval period that includes anachronisms to highlight the ever resonant nature and truths of King Arthur's legend regardless of how questionable the actual facts behind it are. It also explains why I'm usually not all that big on stories that try to get at the 'facts' behind the myths/legends, because that mystique behind them plays into their power.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2019)

Uhhh certain black people were worried about this...

The Prince is gonna be white, ain't he?!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

That's the little mermaid abc stage play thing. 

So many little mermaids.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 6, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> That's the little mermaid abc stage play thing.
> 
> So many little mermaids.


There’s a television version coming out too?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 6, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> There’s a television version coming out too?



They weren't satisfied with one nonwhite little mermaid so they're making another.



Keep pushing, disney. 

Auli'l Cravalho's a good choice though tbh


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 20, 2019)

Harry styles just turned down the role of the prince.

White prince confirmed.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2020)

Ursula


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2021)

oh god

Everyone sucks


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2021)

also they gave the drag queen role to these chubby old has been hags, disney please


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 2, 2021)

Banhammer said:


> also they gave the drag queen role to these chubby old has been hags, disney please



Did you see "Can you ever forgive me?". She's talented when she's not being used for the lowest common denominator.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 2, 2021)

What is it with this absolute need for Ursula to be played by a drag queen?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2021)

Had no idea she was a dude.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Had no idea she was a dude.



afaik ursala the character isn't a man in drag, she was just based off drag queens.

The drag queen Divine, specifically.



She was the one in Pink Flamingos.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> afaik ursala the character isn't a man in drag, she was just based off drag queens.
> 
> The drag queen Divine, specifically.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I'm vaguely familiar with that figure but never made the connection. 

A drag queen Ursula would be interesting.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2021)

No Drag Queen Ursula isn't as bad as Disney removing Li Shang so not to upset the chinese with bisexuals


But it's still pretty bad


----------



## The Runner (Feb 3, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> afaik ursala the character isn't a man in drag, she was just based off drag queens.
> 
> The drag queen Divine, specifically.
> 
> ...


You know, Ursula just reminded me of all the fat women in my neighborhood that put on too much make up.

So if I wasn’t told she was based off drag queens i would have never made that connection, honestly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2021)

Nobody actually wants Ursula to be a dude in drag except dudes in drag.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2021)

it's okay that you just dont get drag


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2021)

I forgot about this movie. Didn’t they already finish filming? Why 2 years from now?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2022)

@reiatsuflow capitalize Live and Action in the title.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2022)

This is gonna be a hit


----------



## JFF (Sep 9, 2022)

It looks good, but the teaser wants to make you wait for the actual trailer. It seems they want to make the fish characters photo-realistic (hopefully better then Lion King).


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is gonna be a hit


No Melissa McCarthy in the teaser. Disappointed already!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2022)

I forgot she's in this movie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is gonna be shit



Fixed 

I feel this will only be worth a fart if watched in the theater for the "muh deep sea" spectacle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2022)

I haven't watched any Disney remake. Bht this looks good. And they got an actual singer to play ariel. So far good decisions have been made.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I haven't watched any Disney remake. Bht this looks good. And they got an actual singer to play ariel. So far good decisions have been made.



I've watched Maleficent, Aladdin, and Lion King and they turned me completely off from the remakes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I've watched Maleficent, Aladdin, and Lion King and they turned me completely off from the remakes.


Always appeared to be soulless cash grabs to me.

Cheap imitations of timeless animations.  I  pretend they don't exist.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2022)

I didn’t mind Aladdin, but Lion King was a massive disappointment. I’ll never watch the Maleficent movies. The last genuinely good live action remake was Jungle Book.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Sep 10, 2022)

it's funny for that trailer to comes out today while i visit the country of its origin.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2022)

Those youtube comments


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 10, 2022)

Avatar 2 is going to be the deep sea spectacle and the one two punch of Aladdin and Lion King turned me off the live actions, but I have the same bar for this as anything disney.

The songs better be good.
 

and I'm sure they won't be because it's live action disney. .

I still haven't recovered from this decision.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Avatar 2 is going to be the deep sea spectacle and the one two punch of Aladdin and Lion King turned me off the live actions, but I have the same bar for this as anything disney.
> 
> The songs better be good.
> 
> ...


I heard leaked footage of her singing today..so good


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 10, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I heard leaked footage of her singing today..so good



Your arrogance will be your downfall, that's before disney autotunes it into a kanye west song.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2022)

I don't like hearing the notion that the old Disney movies would be traumatizing to children..

It's might be true..but man..I'm making them watch those films anyway


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Your arrogance will be your downfall, that's before disney autotunes it into a kanye west song.


Kanye is on your side remember he’s a supporter


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 11, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Kanye is on your side remember he’s a supporter



Kanye's done, maga PR sent out memos that we need buttoned up professionals on our side to make us look less crazy so we're moving away from the "guy who's off his meds and needs therapy" look. We want to become the scientology of political groups where you know we're still a criminal enterprise on the inside but on the outside it's all suits and ties and smiles and remembering everyone's name.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2022)

Man, I really like how the underwater scenes are bland and lifeless with sickly muted colors for that super appealing realism.

Also, if they botch Ursula's Song and cut the French chef Song, this OST will be rendered useless. This cannot be debated.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, I really like how the underwater scenes are bland, lifeless with sickly muted colors for that super appealing realism.
> 
> Also, if they botch Ursula's Song and cut the French chef Song, this OST will be rendered useless. This cannot be debated.



That sea is more barren than my love life.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Simon (Sep 15, 2022)

If I had children I wouldn't allow her to be exposed to this Danish fairy tale about a fish girl going through an identity crisis.

My child will conform to our patriarchal human society and she will like it.


----------



## WT (Sep 16, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> How can a Mermaid have a dark skin tone when she gets no sunlight?


Applying science to a disney fiction film is fairly unsightly. If you really want to nit bit, before asking about pigmentation of skin colours, you should be challenging the existence of mermaids altogether

I have to say that I do not like the concept of live action disney films. Apart from Cruella I have not enjoyed a single one.

I'd rather they focus on creating new stories not remaking old classics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2022)

Because of all the racism I've seen this week I feel compelled to watch this in theaters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Sep 16, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because of all the racism I've seen this week I feel compelled to watch this in theaters.


Same 

She’s the perfect Ariel. Her hair is spot on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because of all the racism I've seen this week I feel compelled to watch this in theat



Diversity casting is the least of this movie’s problems. That last trailer was not as insulting to animation as the Lion King was but it was damn close.


----------



## JFF (Sep 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Diversity casting is the least of this movie’s problems. That last trailer was not as insulting to animation as the Lion King was but it was damn close.


This whole discussion about the actress (all crap) -- I am pretty sure she will do the best job.

I am only concerned about the quality of the movie. If you compare this to Avatar 2 with characters under water. Moreover, lets remember, how bad the photo-realism did work out for Lion King.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Diversity casting is the least of this movie’s problems. That last trailer was not as insulting to animation as the Lion King was but it was damn close.


Yes. I also saw criticism that underwater looks dull and lifeless. I'm fine with negative reactions that are pass "not muh mermaid"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2022)

From what I'm told the mermaid has green skin in the source story.


----------



## pfft (Sep 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2022)

"Lil mermaid is our culture bro. You wouldn't want a white person to play black panther, would you?"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 16, 2022)

Why did they put a 3d Fiona porn pic in the middle like that.

Twitter is a strange place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2022)

Ironic


----------



## CrownedEagle (Sep 16, 2022)

they really lost their damn minds with this trailer even me who doesn't like the choice of this actress doesn't understand how can you spend so much energy over a damn disney cartoon with no history feat


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2022)

WT said:


> Applying science to a disney fiction film is fairly unsightly. If you really want to nit bit, before asking about pigmentation of skin colours, you should be challenging the existence of mermaids altogether
> 
> I have to say that I do not like the concept of live action disney films. Apart from Cruella I have not enjoyed a single one.
> 
> I'd rather they focus on creating new stories not remaking old classics



jesus i’m just fucking around lol

have no problems with the black representation. Actually this is more accurate.

just google if you wanna know why

and i completely agree that they need to write new stories. all the original cartoons are masterpieces and the remakes just didn’t hold up to any of it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2022)

To be fair if Sebastian had a Jamaican accent it’s only fair this movie takes place in the Caribbean.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brian (Sep 17, 2022)

Maybe I'll watch it. I'm still recovering from Mulan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2022)

I haven't liked any of these tbh.

But Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, and Alice in Wonderland were hugely financially successful. So, it would be business malpractice from Disney to stop making them. Doesn't mean I have to watch though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2022)

Uh oh...NIIPURU


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 18, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Lil mermaid is our culture bro. You wouldn't want a white person to play black panther, would you?"


Like you people wouldn't cry if that did happen. You people fucking cry about whitewashing from decades ago.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 19, 2022)

I mean if we are talking about deviations from the Original Source Material....the skin color of the mermaid is pretty darn minor.

Disney versions are massive deviations. 

As for the trailer they should really boost the color due dark.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That sea is more barren than my love life.


Deep sea? Yeah. I doubt any mermaid living there would even look like a mammal though. She's clearly still a visually oriented predator and uses lungs (I'm guessing here since we don't see any signs of gills) so she would be in a huge disadvantage while in murky/dark waters.

And before you say I'm putting unnecessary realism in a fairy tale... They should either go all out on the fantastical aspect or go full on X-Files on an aquatic human species and show a scene where Ariel and her whole school of mermaids are assaulting a whale and eating it live with some of them getting inside and out ripping pieces of meat and organs until the giant finally succumbs to its wounds and fall to the bottom where Sebastian and all the other obligatory parasites of the mermaid lair can make use of the carcass and prepare it for Ariel's spawning season where she needs to find a human mate, get inseminated, feed on him to acquire part of the genes that are not passed down through insemination (she's a half fish half human abomination after all, unnatural things rarely require fully natural means of reproduction) then lay her eggs inside the whale's remains where they can hatch and feed on the rotting flesh until reaching toddler size and can become part of the kingdom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

